# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Lập trình hướng đối tượng PHP

## citybuilder1102

Nếu bạn đã có kiến thức sơ qua về PHP rồi, thì cuốn sách này sẽ giúp bạn hiểu và hướng dẫn chi tiết bạn cách lập trình hướng đối tượng bằng PHP.
Sách viết bằng tiếng anh nhưng rất rễ hiểu, nếu kiên trì khoảng 1 tuần bạn sẽ trở thành người lập trình OPP bằng PHP chuyên nghiệp.
click http://www.serve24h.com/free-download-software-ebooks.html?func=fileinfo&id=220để tải ebook.

----------

